#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-02-05
-S0LaRlMp:#ubuntu-toolchain- New game started, http://sre.servegame.com  : This is a webgame based on SOLAR REALMS ELITE, a famous BBS game back in 1992 (Earth2025/BRE fans are welcome)
<dpm> I'm compiling a program where libtool is invoked with the -LNONE option from the makefile. Well, my version of libtool does not seem to like that, and the problem disappears when I manually change LDFLAGS = -LNONE to LDFLAGS =. My question is: was this NONE keyword maybe supported by an older version of libtool and was dropped in the newer version, or is there something wrong with the makefile?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2008-02-03
<arthur-> hi
<arthur-> doko: is -9 ok for the gdc lzma compression level?
<doko> arthur-: I didn't set the level explicitely
<arthur-> doko: ok
#ubuntu-toolchain 2015-01-26
<doko> test
#ubuntu-toolchain 2015-01-27
<nijopa> Afternoon folks,
<nijopa> Is this the correct channel for discussing the GCC toolchain packaged with ubuntu?
<nijopa> If not, can you suggest the appropriate place?
